# Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Ich habe ein Asus M5A97 evo r2 mainboard mit einem 8 pin stronanschluss für den CPU mein problem ist, das bequiet pure power 630w hat leider keinen solchen anschluss.  2 Pci stromanschlüsse sind zwar da aber es passt keiner in den stecker, was brauch ich da für einen adapter um den 8 pin betreiben zu können? ich habe leider keine ahnung wie sich dieser abschluss nennt


----------



## freezy94 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Die 8 Pins die du meinst sind für PCI-Express Karten (Grafikkarten zum Beispiel).
Schau noch mal genauer hin, da ist definitiv einer der in den Prozessorslot passt (ebenfalls 8-Pin).


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Dein Netzteil bietet natürlich einen 8 Pin Stecker für den CPU Anschluss.
Du darfst nicht die PCIe Stecker anschauen, sondern musst nach dem EPS Stecker schauen. Der ist schon vorhanden, keine Sorge.
Kann auch sein, dass das ein 4+4 Stecker ist, den du gemeinsam -- als 8 Pin -- einstecken musst.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

häufig auch mit CPU 1 + 2 oder P1 + P2  beschriftet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

der 4er stecker reicht auch zum betrieb, trotz 8er buchse


----------



## spidermanx (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Hallo; 

Leises 630W Netzteil PSU PURE POWER L8 | 630W CM von be quiet!   wenn du das hast , müsste es ein 4+4 Stecker sein


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



spidermanx schrieb:


> Hallo;
> 
> Leises 630W Netzteil PSU PURE POWER L8 | 630W CM von be quiet!   wenn du das hast , müsste es ein 4+4 Stecker sein



Richtig  Es ist das Kabel das zusammen mit dem Mainboardanschluss nicht vom Netzteil getrennt werden kann oder anders gesagt, die Kabel die du zusätzlich Anschliessen kannst sind nur für die Laufwerke und die Grafikkarten.


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

hab den gefunden aber bekommt der dann nich zu wenig strom ? ist ein fx 8120. ich hab am gleichen kabelstrang einen zweiten 4er gefunden der allerdings komplett halb rund ist ich bräuchte aber  : eckig, halbrund oben und halbrund, eckig unten gibts da nen adapter oder bin ich sorgenfrei`?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

ich bin grade minimal verwirt was du mit halb rund meinst... meinstdu den angeschrägten nicht vireckigen pin? weil ich denke das du den meinst...
und wen sind die meistens schon an einem strang dran... sprich beie 4pin beinander...
schau bite in der anleitung deines nezteiles.. du scheinst absoluter neuling zu sein... und da habe ichs schon erlebt das di steker falsch rum reingeoxt wurden und so mb wi cpu beschätigt wurden.
in der manual müstest erklärt sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Der Stecker sollte so aussehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/614368d1357476849-anschluss-p4-p8-draufsicht.jpg

Auf dem Bild ist einmal ein seltener 8PIN EPS und der gewöhnliche 4+4 Stecker, den quasi jedes moderne ATX-Netzteil hat.
Beide der 4+4 Stecker musst in den Mainboardanschluss einstecken.

Es ist wichtig, die richtigen Kabel in die richtigen Anschlüsse zu stecken. Vieles wird über Dioden geschützt, aber nicht alles.
Bevor Du den Strom einschaltest, solltest Du Dir sicher sein, dass Du die richtigen Kabel eingesteckt hast.

Hier ist Dein Board. Oben findet sich ein blauer Anschluß mit 8Pin, da muss das 4+4 Kabel rein.
http://geizhals.at/p/850618.jpg

Nicht verwechseln darfs Du es mit dem 4+20 Stecker. Die behören beide an andere Stelle ins Mainboard.
http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2011/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-530w-cm-tn11.jpg

Lies das Handbuch vom Netzteil und vom Mainboard sorgfältig durch.


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

nee ich bin kein absoluter neuling 1 ner der beiden aneinander liegenden 4 pins passt .der andere wie gesagt ist oben eckig unten halbrund oder eben angeschrägt, und das bei allen 4 pins . ich brauch aber oben rechts ecking und links diesen halb runden wie gesagt und unten genau umgekehrt links eckig rechts halbrund


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Die Stecker für die Grafikkarte haben 2x 6+2 einem Kabel (2 Pins kann man abnehmen), bei der CPU ist es ein Kabel, welches sich aus 4 + 4 (4 Pin kann man wenn nötig abnehmen) zusammensetzt.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



Zockersoul schrieb:


> nee ich bin kein absoluter neuling 1 ner der beiden aneinander liegenden 4 pins passt .der andere wie gesagt ist oben eckig unten halbrund oder eben angeschrägt, und das bei allen 4 pins . ich brauch aber oben rechts ecking und links diesen halb runden wie gesagt und unten genau umgekehrt links eckig rechts halbrund


naja trottzdem wäre es das erste netzteil, obwohl ich in vilen deutschen und englishsprachigen foren bin, wo ich lese das der eps stecker fehlerhaft produzirt wurde... ich denke der feler liegt bei dir, nicht beim netzeil...

ansonsten hätest du da was so seltenes dases fast samlerwert hat xD


----------



## HordyH (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



Zockersoul schrieb:


> nee ich bin kein absoluter neuling




Doch glaube schon, so stellst du dich zumindest an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Ich habe im Beitrag von 17.37 Bilder ergänzt. Schau sie Dir an


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Der Mainboard anschluss sitzt das is np der PC läuft jetz auch an . http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/614368d1357476849-anschluss-p4-p8-draufsicht.jpg das zeigt es den oberen anschluss bräuchte ich den unteren habe ich. adapter nötig oder kommt trotzdem der ganze strom an den der auch unter last braucht?falls ja wie nennt sich der adapter


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

4 Polig ATX & 4 Polig LP4 Molex Zum 8 Polig EPS Strom Adapter Kabel der müsste das sein oder?


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Du brauchst da gar keinen Adapter, das muss mit dem Stecker funktionieren. Die sind beide für die CPU gedacht, der eine halt teilbar, falls nur ein 4-Pin-Anschluss auf dem Mainbaord ist.
Ansonsten lies doch mal das Handbuch, da steht alles drin wie du es anschliessen musst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Du musst sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge reinstecken...


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



Zockersoul schrieb:


> 4 Polig ATX & 4 Polig LP4 Molex Zum 8 Polig EPS Strom Adapter Kabel der müsste das sein oder?



Beides ist eigentlich der selbe Anschluss, es gibt Mainbaords mit 8pin und solche mit 4pin Anschlüssen, dein Mainboard hat einen 8pin. Du kannst also den 4+4pin da einstecken oder den 8pin, aber beides brauchst du nicht und keine Sorge, dieser Anschluss liefert schon genug Saft für deine CPU da habe ich schon andere CPUs dran gesehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du musst sie in der richtigen Reihenfolge reinstecken...


jo das haten wir bisher vergesen zu erwänen...

und doch bei dem wi ddu dich anstelst könte man meinen du hast nochnie was am pc gemacht bzw nichtmal betrachtet und eingelesen... ist kein forwurf...da jeder seine hobbys hat...man sollte blos erlich sein zu den leuten die einem helfen wollen


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

ich hab ja nur 1nen 4 pin dran


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Von den 2 4 Pins passt nur 1 4 pin zur stromversorgung schau dir doch mal die bilder and der obere 8 pin stecker hat andere pole als der untere 2x4


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

posts editieren...sonst gibts ärger mit den mods...
laut hersteler seite hast du nen 4p+4p... also 2x mal 4pin... und das geht...wi gesagt würde es nicht pasen...hat das netzteil samlerwert...
ich denke du machst iwonnen feler xD


----------



## HordyH (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Mach doch mal ein Foto vom kabelbaum und von den einzelnen steckern


----------



## masterX244 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Es gibt Netzteile wo die zweite Hälfte des 4+4 vollständig abgerundete Ecken hat

All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors
auf dem Bild auf dieser Seite sieht man diese Variante und der Text darunter beschreibt auch die Gründe.


----------



## Zockersoul (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

interessierter user hatte es ja schonmal gepostet  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at...draufsicht.jpg  mein netzteil benötigt den 8 pin eps strom anschluss von oben mein netztil hat den 2 mal 4 pin der darunter abgebildet ist. das heisst beide passen nicht nur 1 4 pin. hab mir jetz einfach 4 Polig ATX & 4 Polig LP4 Molex Zum 8 Polig EPS Strom Adapter Kabel bestellt , aus dem grund weil der mit 1x 4 pin halt nicht den strom bekommt den er braucht. wenn doch hab ich jetz pech
edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/614368d1357476849-anschluss-p4-p8-draufsicht.jpg


----------



## FabianHD (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Ein Bild des Pure Power l8.  Man sieht ja auch dass darauf CPU steht.
Im Netzteil kommen zwei Stränge raus, welche fest sind. Ein Mal der 20+4-Pin und der CPU 8-Pin.
Die Form des Connectors ist beim zweiten 4 Pin egal.Hauptsache alle Kabel sind richtig.
Beim CPU Stecker sind die gelben(12V) in einer Reihe und die schwarzen(GND) auch in einer Reihe.


Du brauchst keinen Adapter.
Wer würde denn ein Netzteil herstellen, welches nicht der ATX-Norm entspricht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



Zockersoul schrieb:


> interessierter user hatte es ja schonmal gepostet  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/at...draufsicht.jpg  mein netzteil benötigt den 8 pin eps strom anschluss von oben mein netztil hat den 2 mal 4 pin der darunter abgebildet ist. das heisst beide passen nicht nur 1 4 pin. hab mir jetz einfach 4 Polig ATX & 4 Polig LP4 Molex Zum 8 Polig EPS Strom Adapter Kabel bestellt , aus dem grund weil der mit 1x 4 pin halt nicht den strom bekommt den er braucht. wenn doch hab ich jetz pech
> edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/614368d1357476849-anschluss-p4-p8-draufsicht.jpg


Das passt, Du musst es nur richtig herum montieren. Die abgerundeten passen in die viereckigen Aufnahmen. Schau Dir die Bilder genau an. Du kannst die beiden 4Pin Anschlüsse aber vertauschen. Es ist manchmal etwa trickreich.


----------



## Rurdo (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Um himmels willen, stornier diesen Adapter und steck diese beiden 4Pin Stecker in den CPU Anschluss. Fertig.
Solange nichts blockiert brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen, das hat schon jemand anders für dich gemacht  Du hast sicherlich noch nicht einmal versucht den 2ten 4Pin Stecker einzustecken. 
Übrigens, die passen meist nur rein wenn man sie beide gleichzeitig reinsteckt.


----------



## HordyH (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

@te mach jetzt bitte ein Foto vom kabelbaum und ein Foto vom mb stecker.

Was steht auf den steckern drauf die bei dir angeblich nicht passen?



Kann mal jmd bei dem vorbeifahren und dem den Stecker ins board stecken.


----------



## freezy94 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Genau mach ein Foto oder steck die beiden 4+4 Pins aneinander und dann ins Board.
Traurig das sowas bereits 4 Seiten umfassen muss.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Genau mach ein Foto oder steck die beiden 4+4 Pins aneinander und dann ins Board.
> Traurig das sowas bereits 4 Seiten umfassen muss.


haha traurig aber war ^^
und dan will er uns weis machen das er kein absoluter neuling ist [emoji14]
er hat ma nichts abgeklemt, sonst würde er die/den stecker ja kenen ^^


----------



## HordyH (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Also ich vermute mal der te hat seinen Fehler bemerkt.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

oder das mb und cpu gekilt...

ODER

beim anschlisen total gefailt... mb und cpu sowi hauselektronik faclkelten ab und nun ist der handyakku leer um uns noobs zu erzälen das der stegker nicht passt... das er abgerundete pins hat sowi das man dafür nen adapter brauch...

also ich denke 2 is warscheinlicher xD


----------



## Zockersoul (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

das board entspricht nicht der norm -_- der 2. 4 pin passt nicht immernoch


----------



## Zockersoul (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

ich habs 2 std lang versucht und er passt nicht


----------



## Zockersoul (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

desweiteren behaupte ich nicht das man einen adapter braucht ich habe gefragt ob ich den 8 pin auch ganz normal mit nur 1nem 4 pin betreiben kann, denn er geht ja  an ich hab nur kA ob ich den so voll auslasten kann und er sich den strom über den 1nen 4 pin holt oder nicht


----------



## Zockersoul (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

http://www.heise.de/ct/zcontent/13/...30623/contentimages/Buchse_74558_ea-jg_PR.jpg   so sieht es bei mir gerade aus der 2te passt net


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

du must di vorher verbinden...meist geht das nimer wen einer bereits eingesteckt is


----------



## Rurdo (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Gott, das ist doch eigentlich schon ein Armutszeugnis wenn man sowas nicht hinbekommt. Es gibt sooooooooo viele Tutorials, viele Schöne Bilder und Videos dazu und eigentlich reicht für so eine kleinigkeit auch einfach 1 Min nachdenken und den Stecker mal richtig anschauen. 
Dein Board entspricht wie jedes andere der Norm, die Stecker auch. 

Nimm die 2x 4Pin EPS dinger zusammen und steck sie gleichzeitig rein. Punkt und fertig. 

Wenn du die CPU mit nur 1x 4Pin EPS betreibst kann es unter max Auslastung zu Abstürzen/Black|Bluescreens inkl. (eher seltener) Datenverlust führen. Kaputt wird nichts, aber es kann halt wahrscheinlich nicht 100% leistung bringen.


----------



## HordyH (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Warum zur Hölle machst du nicht das was man dir sagt. Mach doch jetzt einfach mal zwei drei bilder von den 2x 4 pin wo eps draufsteht und einmal vom cpu anschluss am board


----------



## flotus1 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Und genau deshalb gibt es Komplett-PCs.


----------



## Rurdo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Nein, deshalb gibt es mittlerweile Tausende Tutorials mit Videos und Fotos undundund...

Fertigrechner sind was für Rentner und große Firmen die viele davon brauchen, nichts für den Ottonormalgamer


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

das ist echt schon traurig... ich hab kp wi man da noch helfen kan....
frag doch wen in deinem freundeskreis ob er dir die stecker zsamsteck und dann den EPS stecker mitm mb verbindet.... ev klapd das xD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Die Stecker gehen oft schwer rein. Schau, ob irgendwo ein Grad ist, Bringe jeden der beiden Stecker in seinen Bereich einmal einzeln rein und wenn das funktioniert hat, versuch es mit beiden gleichzeitig.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Stecker gehen oft schwer rein. Schau, ob irgendwo ein Grad ist, Bringe jeden der beiden Stecker in seinen Bereich einmal einzeln rein und wenn das funktioniert hat, versuch es mit beiden gleichzeitig.


ich hab schon dutzende pcs zusamengebaut und nochni schwergängige stecker gehabt...
das einzige was man beahten mus, was logisch is wen man sich den aufbau der stecker mal anschaut, das man sie vorher verbindet....
aber im ernst ich hate nochni schwergängige stecker... und als hobybencher bastel ich des öfterens an pcs bzw aufbauten rum^^


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Dass das nicht passt, kann nur an zwei Dingen liegen.
Entweder passen die Stecker nicht zusammen oder die zusammenbauende Person weiss nicht was sie tut.
Da immer keine Fotos von den Steckern und der Buchse gemacht, würde ich auf letzteres tippen. 
Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn man das tut was einem gesagt wird.
Also 1 Foto von der Buchse auf dem Board, 1 Foto von den beiden 4pin Steckern frontal und 1 Foto von den 4pin Steckern von der Masseseite aus gesehen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

bin ich eig der einzige der das mitlerweile für nen riesen troll hält?? och meine so doo.... ähm ungeschickt kan man sich ja echt ned anstellen


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Problem mit 8 Pin stronanschluss für den cpu*

Nach gut 50 Beiträgen und Hilfsposts sollte hier so langsam mal Schluss sein. 

Wie Rurdo schon angemerkt hat, gibt es bei Google Bild, bei YouTube Videos und hier genug Beiträge mit Anweisungen.


----------

